# What do you guys think of this site i just started for golfers



## golfscramblers (Mar 27, 2011)

I put all tournaments (or as many as I can, users can add too) into a database and allow users to find events within a specified distance from their zip code.

So far there are about 8000 courses loaded and roughly 2500 events upcoming.

What do you guys think? I am always open to suggestions.

Golf Scramblers Events - Events like scrambles, best ball, stroke play and more are all available on Golf Scramblers.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

It might be interesting to cross reference the tournaments with a database of TYPES of tournaments you come across. I would think some people might be interested in developing new kinds of tournaments at their clubs, something someone else has thought of that they haven't. It looks like the ground work you are doing could lead to this kind of listing easily.


----------



## golfscramblers (Mar 27, 2011)

What do you mean? Have an option for any user or host to create a new type of tournament outside of best ball, scrambles, etc...

Thanks for your input


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

What you have started is tournaments. A biproduct of that could be dividing them into the kind of tournament... scramble, low net/low gross... stableford... best ball.

I was just wondering out loud whether people might like to look at the various kinds of tournaments, not so much to say I want to play there, but to suggest to their own club that they have a tournament of a similar type.


----------



## golfscramblers (Mar 27, 2011)

Interesting, I like the idea. I actually have in the database the type of tournament. I'll see what i can do to facilitate searching/sorting or viewing based on the type.

Thank you


----------

